# Japanese Kawaii Styles



## Yuri (Jul 1, 2014)

I originally posted these pictures in my introduction thread at this forum. I was asked to post them in the grooming section too, since there are many groomers that might find use in these. Here in Japan they have their own poodle magazines, some only include haircuts while others include the latest fashion trends for dogs too. Please enjoy!


----------



## Yuri (Jul 1, 2014)

A few more...


----------



## Lisa75 (Jul 16, 2014)

I love the Japanese styles. You can tell that it takes a lot of skill and creativity!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

LOVE those. Thanks for sharing. I saved a couple of them to try on my tpoo


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think those are amazing styles. Clearly they take a lot of skill. I think also if I did Lily like those, BF would fall on the floor laughing when he got home.


----------



## Yuri (Jul 1, 2014)

To become a certified groomer in Japan, (in most cases) you have to go to a special school that specialises in grooming, obedience, training etc. You pick one and this course usefully takes 2 years to complete. I would love to enter one of these schools, but unfortunately they are quite pricy!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I want to try the haircut with the little black poodle in your second post. Love it!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm not surprised that the certification and training takes so long. Your groomers are artists! If you ever come across a photo of a Japanese clip or color of a SPOO, please share In the meantime, keep the inspiration coming!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Michelle said:


> LOVE those. Thanks for sharing. I saved a couple of them to try on my tpoo


Can't wait to see them!!


----------

